

Bad Design in Star Wars - fogus
http://blogs.amctv.com/scifi-scanner/2009/08/bad-designs-in-star-wars.php

======
pcarmichael
If you like this, you'll appreciate "The Inbox of Nardo Pace, The Empire's
Worst Engineer."

<http://www.somethingawful.com/d/news/nardo-design-empire.php>

(That may not be the original link, but it was the first result on google.)

~~~
mynameishere
This is getting silly, but it reminds me of,

<http://www.mcsweeneys.net/2002/01/02cobra.html>

------
jackchristopher
And yet this is realistic. Wouldn't you expect a big, clumsy organization like
the Empire to be inept at design? They should've outsourced. It's
inefficiencies like this that keep people like Boba Fett employed.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
_They should've outsourced._

How do you know they didn't? Predatory consultants and contractors absolutely
flourish by hanging off the underbellies of large institutions. Somewhere in
the Empire, some corporation is billing $450 per replacement blaster trigger.

------
tome
Flagged. It's humourous, but there's no real intelligence or insight here
worthy of Hacker News.

------
kmcgivney
How about those AT-ATs the empire used on Hoth? All you need is some rope and
they fall over?

~~~
barrkel
And what are aerial intercept fighters doing with harpoons?

~~~
modoc
Looking for air whales.

~~~
access_denied
The big white X-Wing.

------
liquidben
How weird is it that I just read this webcomic from 2003 yesterday. And it did
the same joke <http://www.irregularwebcomic.net/177.html>

------
movix
Is this serious? It's a movie - you know 'make believe'

As technology, yes of course there are loads of flaws, Dr. Who's Darleks must
surely be the classic though. As far as movie design and art direction goes,
John Barry the Production Designer spawned an entire new genre of sci-fi
style.

~~~
roundsquare
And you've never had fun poking holes in movies?

~~~
unalone
In Star Wars' defense, it _did_ happen a Long Time Ago.

~~~
billswift
Unfortunately, it wasn't far enough away.

------
figital
Ewoks are cheap Wookies:
[http://www.filmthreat.com/index.php?section=features&Id=...](http://www.filmthreat.com/index.php?section=features&Id=172)

------
aik
Hilarious. Valid points. I'm sure he could go on and mention another 100 or
even 1000 things. I love Star Wars still.

------
pfedor
It is not true that R2-D2 can't handle stairs. You can see him walk the stairs
in Episode 2.

------
tetha
regarding C3-PO: Remember that Anaking skywalker built this guy when he was
around 12. Imo it is just realistic that C3-PO is no super-agile-perfectly-
engineered battle robot, but a bit quirky

------
keltecp11
This was fantastic. Very well done and hysterical.

